# Aquatic plants growing off logs?



## Cliffizme2 (Oct 15, 2005)

The pet store has "loose plants" that they sell, can I wedge these in the cracks of a piece of wood and they will grow? I want some live plants in my aquarium. And is light and plenty of air in the water all I need for them to grow alot? 

I see all these pictures of aquariums people on this site have and some of them have plants growing off logs, just wondering about that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

yeah just make sure that they are touching the wood or rock hard and after a while they will attach itself to the wood and start growing. If you cant wedge it between anything tie it on with cotton. Yeah in my tank i have java moss without a lite and it grows really well. It should be fing and look better too. What type of plant were looking at getting?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 8, 2005)

But what exact is "loose plant"? I understand that Java Fern or Java Moss will attach to wood etc. But what if this losse plant is something else?

Growing plants in aquarium is not easy as far as I know. I started doing this in Sep. Luckily I have some plants doing well but others are dead or dying. IMHO, planting is much more difficult than keeping :fish: However, it is very nice to have live plants in the tank.

Basically what you need is:
- good lighting - should have close spectrum to the sun - different person have different chocie but I use Arcadic Original and Hagen Powerglo.
- enough lighting - 2 W per gallon is normally required
- CO2 - help the plants grow much better
- fertilizer 

It all depends on the species you are going to plant. If it is Java fern or moss, you are probably OK without any of the above. However, if you can include all these in your tank, you should be able to plant anything you like


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Well said, Thomas. Not all plants can be attached to wood or rocks.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I agree with Thomas. Plants are more difficult to keep health than fish. At least that's been my experience. Many factors need to be considered... light levels, water parameters, type of gravel, plant food, CO2. Lots of info available on the "net".


----------



## Cliffizme2 (Oct 15, 2005)

I dunno what kind they are, they are just assorted kinds and they look like the ones in "Simpte" avatar. Just different kinds of plants rubberbanded together, roots and all.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

There is only one plant in my avatar that can be attached to driftwood. The rest are not easy to keep plants except the far right which is a hygrophilia species.


----------

